# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  حرمان طالبة من الامتحان

## شاري الطيب

تسببت قطعة قماش خضراء كتب عليها "ابا الفضل العباس" من حرمان طالبة بمدرسة الثانوية الثالثة بحي الجمعية بسيهات من الامتحان . 

*وفي التفصيل أن الطالبة (تحتفظ الشبكة باسمها) التي تدرس بالصف الثاني ثانوي وأثناء تقديمها امتحان مادة اللغة الانجليزية يوم أمس الأحد الموافق 18/1/1429هـ , مرت المشرفة الأستاذة (ش) سعودية الجنسية بصالات الاختبار في المدرسة , وما أن لمحت قطعة قماش خضراء في جيب الطالبة حتى بادرت بسحبها من جيبها . وبعد ملاحظتها لعبارة (أبا الفضل العباس )مكتوبة على القطعة بادرت وبشكل فاجئ الجميع بوضع علامة "**X" حمراء على ورقة الطالبة مما يعني حرمانها من درجات اختبار المادة الانجليزية.* 

*ورغم محاولات الطالبة في ايجاد تفسير لسبب هذا الاجراء التعسفي والظالم إلاَّ أن المشرفة لم تعر أي اهتمام لتلك المحاولات وهو ماقد يتسبب في ضياع مستقبل الطالبة دراسياً.*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

الله يعيتها 
ويلعن الحاقدين

----------


## عنيده

*الله يعين الطالبه*


*اللله يعطيك العافيه اخوي* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## ابومجتبى

*اللهم أحمي طلابنا وطالباتنا من كيد الحاقدين* 
*هذه فئة من ناس لا تخاف من الله*
*يجب على الجميع أخذ الحيطة والحذر من جميع الجوانب*

----------


## واحة العالم

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بعدني ......

الله يعينها 

شكراً

----------


## سيناريو

كان ممكن أنها تكون عندها بدون كل اللي صار 

يعني لو ربطتها في ايدها من فوق ( العضد) مثلاً أحسن ،،،

لأن في الأمتحان الواحد يتجنب كل اللي يعترض طريقه......

الله يعينها 
ويعوضها إن شالله في الأحسن  
مشكور أخوي شاري الطيب

----------


## كبرياء

_أنا رايي من راي سيناريو ؛؛_

_لان الحاقدين يتصيدوا أي شي علينا ؛؛_

_كان أحسن لهاا لو انهااا ربطتها من فوق ؛؛_

_أو انهاا تنتخي بال البيت بدون ماتدخل الامتحان بشي ملفت ؛؛_ 

_الله يعينهااا ؛ ويلعنهم_ 

_يسلمووو على الطرح ؛؛_

_تح ـــــــــــيااتووو_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

صحيح أنا رايي من راي سيناريو وكبرياء
لأن الطالبة تعرف أحنا في دولة مذهبها مختلف عن مذهب أهل البيت عليهم السلام
فمن المفترض أنها ماتطلع هالأشياء علني قدام الكل لأنها تعرف الي يسوي هالأشياء وش راح يكون مصيره

الله يعينها وإن شاء الله بحق أبا الفضل العباس أنه مايضيع مستقبلها

----------


## شاري الطيب

اشكر الجميع على المرور 
والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## mrboch

مشكوووووور شاري الطيب

----------


## حوت البحرين

_حقد لأهل البيت (ع)_

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

حسبي الله عليهم 

الله ينصرها بحق أبي الفضل العباس قاضي الحاجات

----------


## الحياة تجربة

ارجعوا للقوانين و اللوائح لا يوجد مثل هالكلام مو مدرسة ابوها و لا قوانين اهلها 
قرار متعسف و ظالم .
و على اهل الفتاة رفع مستوى المشكلة الى اعلى .
ترى ان سكتنا راح ................

و باي حق تمد يدها في جيب الفتاة مومن حقها  و صدقوني اذا كانت الفتاة تقول الحقيقة و لم توقع على ورقة تدينا  فالحق على المدرسة .
و ما ضاع حق وراه مطالب .

----------


## دانة الشوق

الله يعينها ويلعن هالأحقاد

مو من حقها تمنعها من الأختبار اهي مو غاشه

أنا صار لي مثل هالموقف بس الحمد لله سلمت منه

وخلوني اختبر

لعن الظالمين من الأولين والأخرين

لاعدمنا تواجدك

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

الله يحمي كل الطالبات والطلاب



دمتــ بود

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

ابو الفضل العباس سلام الله عليه يتسبب في حرمان طالبة من الامتحان الدنيا وليس امتحان الآخره فابو الفضل لن يحرمها من شفاعته يوم القيامة 


تسببت قطعة قماش خضراء كتب عليها "ابا الفضل العباس" من حرمان طالبة بمدرسة 

الثانوية الثالثة بحي الجمعية بسيهات من الامتحان . (في مدرستيه)



وفي التفصيل أن الطالبة (تحتفظ الشبكة باسمها) التي تدرس بالصف الثاني ثانوي وأثناء 

تقديمها امتحان مادة اللغة الانجليزية قبل امس يوم الأحد الموافق 18/1/1429هـ , مرت 

المشرفة الأستاذة (ش) سعودية الجنسية بصالات الاختبار في المدرسة , وما أن لمحت 

قطعة قماش خضراء في جيب الطالبة حتى بادرت بسحبها من جيبها . وبعد ملاحظتها 

لعبارة (أبا الفضل العباس )مكتوبة على القطعة بادرت وبشكل فاجئ الجميع بوضع 

علامة "x" حمراء على ورقة الطالبة مما يعني حرمانها من درجات اختبار المادة الانجليزية. 



ورغم محاولات الطالبة في ايجاد تفسير لسبب هذا الاجراء التعسفي والظالم إلاَّ أن المشرفة لم تعر أي اهتمام لتلك المحاولات وهو ماقد يتسبب في ضياع مستقبل الطالبة دراسياً.





السلام على أبي الفضل وأن شاء الله تنكسر يد عدوة الله ورسوله.

ويجب على ولي أمر الطالبة عدم السكوت أو الرضوخ ويجب أن يقدم فيها شكوة لما 

لاحق بأبنته من أضرار نفسية ودراسة .


فهي لم تغش ووجود هذه القماش كأي شي موجود لم تمنعه ادارة المدرسة من أصطحابه .

وأن شاء الله يعاد لها الأختبار وتأخذ حقها من عدوة الله بحق محمد وآله.

ونحن يجب علينا عدم السكوت فإذا في طريقة لنوصل هذا الأمر للمسؤولين يجب أن 

نفعل لنصرة ابو فاضل 


وعسى ابو الفضل العباس يشور في مشرفتنا 


واطلبوا للبنت المسكينه الله يفرج عنها بــ( يا كاشف الكرب عن وجه اخيك الحسين اكشف الكرب عنها بحق اخيك الحسين)

تقهر مدرستنا ومديرتنا ومشرفتنا 

والسلام 
م
ن
ق
و
ل

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

تسببت قطعة قماش خضراء كتب عليها "ابا الفضل العباس" من حرمان طالبة بمدرسة الثانوية الثالثة بحي الجمعية بسيهات من الامتحان . 



وفي التفصيل أن الطالبة (تحتفظ الشبكة باسمها) التي تدرس بالصف الثاني ثانوي وأثناء تقديمها امتحان مادة اللغة الانجليزية يوم أمس الأحد الموافق 18/1/1429هـ , مرت المشرفة الأستاذة (ش) سعودية الجنسية بصالات الاختبار في المدرسة , وما أن لمحت قطعة قماش خضراء في جيب الطالبة حتى بادرت بسحبها من جيبها . وبعد ملاحظتها لعبارة (أبا الفضل العباس )مكتوبة على القطعة بادرت وبشكل فاجئ الجميع بوضع علامة "X" حمراء على ورقة الطالبة مما يعني حرمانها من درجات اختبار المادة الانجليزية. 



ورغم محاولات الطالبة في ايجاد تفسير لسبب هذا الاجراء التعسفي والظالم إلاَّ أن المشرفة لم تعر أي اهتمام لتلك المحاولات وهو ماقد يتسبب في ضياع مستقبل الطالبة دراسياً.

----------


## شوق الربيع

الله كريم 

يسلمووو على الخبر


يعطيك العافية




تحيااااااتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

واطلبوا للبنت المسكينه الله يفرج عنها بــ( يا كاشف الكرب عن وجه اخيك الحسين اكشف الكرب عنها بحق اخيك الحسين)

مشكوره خيووو
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## دموع الوحدة

يالله البنت في ثاني ثانوي يعني لو ما يسووا شيء ينتهي مستقبلها المعدل تراكمي يعني الدرجة باربع تخيلوا لو25 درجة حراااااام الله ينتقم منهم إن شاء الله 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

تحياتي 
دموع الوحدة

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

الله يفرج عنهاويسلموووووووووووو

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اشكرك اختى اريام على الاضافه

وشكر مروركم على هذا الموضوع

وان شاالله الله يفرج عنها بحق

محمد وال محمد

----------


## hope

*الله يفرج عنها* 

*وياخذ بحقها* 


*مشكورين*

* على الخبريه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## بعدني ......

اللهم فرج عنها يالله

شكراً على النقل

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم فرج عنها يالله

يسلمو ع الخبريه

----------


## كبرياء

*الله يفرج عنها* 

*يسلموووووووووووو*

----------


## ليالي

البنت ماسوت جريمه..

الاختبار حق انها تختبره لو قلم مكتوب عليه اسم بيمنعوها من الاختبار!!

مانقول غير الله ينتقم لها..ويرجع لها حقها وربنا ماينسى احد..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلام سيناريو صحيح

وكمان كلام للحياة تجربة صحيح

ابو الفضل معاها ان شاء الله ما راح يخيبها

----------


## فجر الليالي

انشاء الله اهل البيت ما راح يخلونها وبيساعدونها وبتنجح بجاه ابا الفضل العباس

----------


## همسة ألم

ياعلي حرام عليهم يسون كذا
 والله مو راضي عنهم و لا النبي محمد واله الطيبن الطاهرين 
الله يعينها وعين أهلها أكيد نفسيتها ماليها حاله 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## ليلى2222

السلام على من اتبع الهدى وسلك طريق التقى 
اللهم رد كيدهم في نحورهم 
التقية واجبة 
بس ربي بيرد على المعلمة وان شاء الله بتنشرونه 
اتعرفون كلكم ان الزهراء سلام الله عليها والامام الحسين عليه السلام ياخذون حقهم في الدنيا قبل الاخرة 
ربي يوفق البنت بحق مقطوع اليدين 
ولا تنسوني من الدعاء رحمكم الله

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

حسبي الله على الظالمين 
الله  يلعن الحاقدين على أهل بيت الرسول 
تحياتي 
أوراق الشتاء

----------


## ناصريه وكلي فخر

الله ياخذ الحق من الظالمين امين رب العالمين

----------

